#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Windows 7: Εντυπώσεις

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Στα Win 7 (64bit) κατάφερα να περάσω μόνο τα AutoCAD 2010 64-bit vesrion. Οι άλλες εκδόσεις απέτυχαν.
Κατά τα άλλα θα κάνω format και θα βάλω τα XP Pro 64-bit τα οποία θεωρώ και τα καλύτερα.

Γενικά για internet, e-mail κ.α. μόνο Linux. Αλλά τα Win 7 δεν πείθουν και δεν πιστεύω να φτάσουν τα XP. Μόνο που τα ανοίγεις 1Gb φεύγει...γενικά δεν...format κανονικά...

----------


## Civilian

Διαφωνώ κάθετα.. Έχω εδώ και μισό χρόνο win7 (32bit) και πραγματικά δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και τώρα είναι το ίδιο γρήγορα με την πρώτη ημέρα που εγκαταστάθηκαν (σε αντίθεση με τα XP που με τον καιρό σέρνονται όλο και περισσότερο), δεν "τρώνε" κολλήματα, δεν έχω δει ασυμβατότητες, η οργάνωση των αρχείων, του control panel και γενικά όλων των ρυθμίσεων είναι πιο συμμαζεμένη πράγμα που με έχει βολέψει απίστευτα. Μάλλον φταίει το ότι έβαλες τα 64bit. Το πόση RAM φεύγει εξαρτάται και απ' το πόση RAM έχεις.. 




> Γενικά για internet, e-mail κ.α. μόνο Linux.


Ναι οκ, αλλά ποιος θέλει το pc του μόνο για internet και e-mails; Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για netbooks στα οποία τρέχουν εξίσου καλά και τα win7..

----------


## DOOM

εγκατέστησα AutoCAD 2006 και το αντίστοιχο Land Desktop και δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα. Θα επανέλθω και με άλλα πάντως.

----------


## sundance

> Πάντως η Autodesk δεν υποστηρίζει παλαιότερες εκδόσεις των προϊόντων της σε windows 7 προ των 2010.


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό?

Αυτό δημιουργεί τεράστια προβλήματα...

----------


## cna

Το ότι δεν υποστηρίζει δεν σημαίνει ότι οι παλαιότερες εκδόσεις δεν τρέχουν σε win7. Απλώς δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί για να σου βγάλει ανανεώσεις λογισμικού ή για επίλυση των όποιων προβλημάτων. Στην ουσία βρίσκει την ευκαιρία για να σε αναγκάσει να αγοράσεις νεότερη έκδοση αν θέλεις να περάσεις τα win7. 

Επί της προκειμένης ερώτησης έχω να πω ότι ούτε εγώ έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα στα win7. Ακόμα και στα 64bit παίζουν 32bit εκδόσεις του AutoCAD, όσες όμως είχαν εκδοθεί μετά τα winXP x64, διότι αλλάζει η διαδρομή εγκατάστασης (στα x64 συστήματα το default path για 32bit προγράμματα δεν είναι το C:\Program Files\ αλλά το C:\Program Files(x86)\). Αυτό βασικά είναι που απαγορεύει και τα ελληνικά προγράμματα να τρέξουν σε 64bit συστήματα καθώς καμία εταιρία δεν έχει ενσωματώσει αυτήν την διαδρομή στο λογισμικό της. Τα 64bit των 7 όντως θέλουν παραπάνω μνήμη από αυτή των 32bit για να τρέξουν αλλά ούτως ή άλλως θα τα βάλεις αν έχεις RAM>4 GB. Στο ξεπληρώνουν όμως από άποψη ταχύτητας γιατί αξιοποιούν πλήρως τον επεξεργαστή. Η προτελευταία και η τελευταία γενιά επεξεργαστών είναι native 64bit και εκτελούν τις 32bit εντολές μέσω ενός είδους emulation. 

Τέλος όσο για σταθερότητα δεν το συζητώ, μακράν τα καλύτερα windows. Εννοείται πως δεν φτάνουν στο επίπεδο του linux, αν και τελευταία βρίσκω ότι και ορισμένες εκδόσεις του linux παρουσιάζουν windowειδή προβλήματα και παθογένειες...

----------


## Pappos

Τα Linux τα τρέχω μέσα από τα Win με το VMware. Στην ουσία τρέχω δυο λειτουργικά παράλληλα σε real time.
Για τα προβήματα που αντιμετώπισα αφορούν την έκδοση Win 7 64-bit. Δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω install παρά μόνο το AutoCAD  2010 και αυτό είναι 64-bit.

----------


## Samdreamth

> Τα Linux τα τρέχω μέσα από τα Win με το VMware. Στην ουσία τρέχω δυο λειτουργικά παράλληλα σε real time.


Έχω κάνει το ίδιο εις διπλούν:
Λοιπόν: στο λαπτοπ μου, έχω: Vista (προεγκατεστημένο OS) + XP (μέσω Virtual PC)...
Επειδή με έτρωγε να δοκιμάσω τα 7, έκανα ένα partition και τα πέρασα.

Γι' αυτούς που τους αγχώνουν τα 7, ειδικά αν έχουν παλιές εφαρμογές, να θυμίσω ότι υπάρχει και το xp mode - δείτε εδώ. 
Βολεύει αρκετά...

Λοιπόν, τα 7 είναι σε γενικές γραμμές μια χαρά... 
Ότι είχα περασμένο στα Vista (autocad, mechanical, 4M) τα πέρασα και στα 7 χωρίς πρόβλημα (μιλάω πάντα για 32 bit). Όλα τρέχουν ρολόι.

Υποτίθεται άλλωστε ότι τα 7 είναι ο πυρήνας των Vista ανεπτυγμένος κατά 100% (των Vista ήταν γύρω στο 30%).
Τα Vista λίγο πολύ ήταν ένα τρικ της Microsoft το οποίο δεν της βγήκε μάλλον όσο θα ήθελε. 
Κάνοντας έναν παραλληλισμό, θα έλεγα Vista = Millennium, ενώ 7 = περίπου ΧΡ. 

Αξίζει λοιπόν? Μάλλον ναι θα έλεγα...

----------


## JTB

Win7 64bit - Σαφώς καλύτερα από τα Vista, νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούν... Δεν είχα πρόβλημα και με τα XP αλλά νομίζω ότι τα 7 είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά σε ζητήματα χειρισμού και εποπτείας.

----------


## Pappos

Μόνο που τα ανοίγεις τα 7 τρώνε 1Gb RAM. Και φυσικά δεν έχουν την σταθερότητα των XP. Προσωπικά δεν θα τα βάλω και θα βγάλω τα 7 για να βάλω πάλι τα XP. Δεν μου αρέσουν γενικά τα Win πόσο μάλλον τα 7.

----------


## alexaras

win 7 32bit και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.πάρα πολύ γρήγορα.ένα από τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι ότι ξεκινάνε αμέσως αντίθετα με τα vista που αργούσαν κ κόλλαγαν συνέχεια.Σε λάπτοπ 3ετών με 1giga μνήμη τα εγκατέστησα και τρέχουν απίστευτα.Ενώ είχα δοκιμάσει τα vista kai δεν έτρεχαν.Το μόνο ελάττωμά τους τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις πολλά ανοιχτά παράθυρα στην γραμμή εργασιών.Και αυτό ακόμα θέμα συνήθειας.

----------


## Ubiquites

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τα Windows 7 και μπορώ να πω οτι είχα μείνει κατ' ευχαριστημένος. Τώρα που έχω τα Windows 8.1, ενω στην αρχή με παρεξένευαν με τα apps, πλέον δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και είμαι κατ' ευχαριστημένος.

----------

